# Delay Javascript Execution



## Aspire (Mar 13, 2010)

The Script needs to do the following:-

1. Accept the input from the user 
ie. The user tells the amount of time by which the execution should be delayed.
2. Delays the execution of the script by that amount of time


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Mar 13, 2010)

Read and Rip
*pastebin.fosspowered.com/view/78152815

Alternatively you can use window.prompt() for getting input but forms and events is a better way.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 15, 2010)

let the script be in a function.
get the time delay and then use the setTimeout()


----------

